# Help me decide (Fast)



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

:shade: Everyone said I was a bit to conservative the last time I filled the ice cream freezer at DCWC.

Well it's restocking time - will be headed to the Hershey distributor today enroute to DCWC (spoon in hand).

I've narrowed down their entire product line to these 6, but have to get it down to 4 (that's all the freezer will hold).

HELP
· *Cappuccino Crunch
Coffee ice cream with a dark chocolate spiral and toffee pieces.

· Cookie Doughlicious
Delicious vanilla ice cream loaded with chocolate chip flakes and chunks of cookie dough.

· Moose Tracks
Creamy vanilla ice cream loaded with tons of peanut butter cups, swirled in rich Denali Moose Tracks fudge.

· Royal Red Velvet Cake
Classic baked red velvet cake blended in a cool cream cheese ice cream with vanilla créme.

· Sinfully Amazing Peanut Butter Pie
Rich peanut butter ice cream filled with peanut butter cups, peanut butter flakes and mixed with a delicious chocolate pie crust.

· P.Nutty Cone Craziness
Delicious butter pecan ice cream drizzled with caramel and a thick fudge spiral, loaded with peanuts and crunchy chocolate covered waffle cone pieces.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

My votes are the Peanut Butter Pie and the Red Velvet. The Red Velvet before the Peanut Butter though.

BTW--You been working out?? I'm no little guy and to carry me in your hand could prove to be a daunting task.:chortle:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

chocolate is as chocolate is..... load up on that hershey finest !!.. the others are just too farleft .... heheheeeeeee... 

of course, i'm just an bi-annual visitor anyway....:shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> My votes are the Peanut Butter Pie and the Red Velvet. The Red Velvet before the Peanut Butter though.
> 
> BTW--You been working out?? I'm no little guy and to carry me in your hand could prove to be a daunting task.:chortle:


I like the way you think. :shade: Haven't started working out yet, but after my Dr. visit on Tue. I have quit doing a few things and starting doing a few others. Riding an hour with 12 gallons of ice cream in the car is really going to test my "will power".



south-paaw said:


> chocolate is as chocolate is..... load up on that hershey finest !!.. the others are just too farleft .... heheheeeeeee...
> 
> of course, i'm just an bi-annual visitor anyway....:shade:


Chocolate - boring  Of the 4 flavors I got last time, the chocolate was the last to be eaten.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> chocolate is as chocolate is..... load up on that hershey finest !!..


Hershey Creamery Company is not affiliated with Hershey's Chocolate - a very common misconception, so I'll let it pass this time. :teeth:


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*My opionion*

Its red velvet and p-nutty cone, great flavors.
But that just MHO.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

deadlyjest said:


> Its red velvet and p-nutty cone, great flavors.
> But that just MHO.


Anything with peanut butter in it has to be good. Jarlicker specifically requested some type of "coffee" ice cream - thus the Cappuccino Crunch

May have to give consideration to Cookies (Oreos) and Cream as well (in honor of Krystal) :shade:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I like the way you think. :shade: Haven't started working out yet, but after my Dr. visit on Tue. I have quit doing a few things and starting doing a few others. Riding an hour with 12 gallons of ice cream in the car is really going to test my "will power".
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate - boring  Of the 4 flavors I got last time, the chocolate *was the last to be eaten*.




```

```
Exactly my plan.. !!....

:chortle::chortle::chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Exactly my plan.. !!....
> ...


Remember this old advertising slogan? It was so true, cause when you got down to drinking the Schlitz, you'd already finished the good stuff.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Anything with peanut butter in it has to be good. Jarlicker specifically requested some type of "coffee" ice cream - thus the Cappuccino Crunch
> 
> May have to give consideration to Cookies (Oreos) and Cream as well (in honor of Krystal) :shade:


EGGGSSAACARY!!!!

Peanut butter in one flavor, cream cheese in another?!? Two of my FAVORITE dessert flavors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Im sure*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Anything with peanut butter in it has to be good. Jarlicker specifically requested some type of "coffee" ice cream - thus the Cappuccino Crunch
> 
> May have to give consideration to Cookies (Oreos) and Cream as well (in honor of Krystal) :shade:


I'm sure she would appreciate that!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

moose tracks and cap crunch!!!!!


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

My vote, insignificant as it may be, is to scratch the cappuccino and moose tracks if two have to go.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Keep everything but the red velvet and crunch


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Coffee has to stay....anything else is just ice cream...my .02..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Treaton's vote*

Of course the MAIN decision will come from Treaton!!! Who else do you need to ask???:wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I just wish I could make it back down there for another visit this summer.. and I should still be welcome into team LOFT since I just thought of what the initials should stand for in my case after the Hinky shoot... Luck Or EFF'ing Talent.....


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*RED VELVET .....:elch:.....TRACKS.....YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM*


.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Well Prag??*

Well whats the verdict on the flavor choices?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

You guys have to buy ice cream? What a travesty! I get all the ice cream I can eat for free. :teeth:

If you don't mind the drive Lee, I can get you and DCWC a bunch too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Very dangerous job you have there M. 

Next time you're at the club, I'll take the cherry vanilla, the little guy likes anything plain old chocloate, and the wife is lactose intolerant, so a sorbet, or I have to suffer her farting the whole next day. Got dry ice?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Stash said:


> Very dangerous job you have there M.
> 
> Next time you're at the club, I'll take the cherry vanilla, the little guy likes anything plain old chocloate, and the wife is lactose intolerant, so a sorbet, or I have to suffer her farting the whole next day. Got dry ice?


Very Dangerous! I don't stop by and see what's available for take home in the freezer all that often. you can't be too picky on what's in there. It's usually nothing to fancy. 

No dry ice. Available for pick up only. NO delivery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

deadlyjest said:


> Well whats the verdict on the flavor choices?


Well, it seems that not all distributors carry/make all flavors. So here's what I got. 

Cappuccino Crunch
Cookie Doughlicious
Moose Tracks

The 4th choice was a new flavor that's not even listed yet. "Chocolate Cheesecake Cookie Monster". 

I sampled them all as soon as I got to DCWC. 

Jarlicker used the "prospect of rain" to enjoy a serving of Cappuccino Crunch prior to shooting. Not wanting him to eat alone, I had a serving of Moose Tracks. StrapOn decided he'd wait till we finished to have a serving of Cookie Doughlicious.

Not sure why, but of the 2 lbs I'd lost since Tue., 1 of them somehow reappeared by the time I got home last night.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Stash said:


> Very dangerous job you have there M.
> 
> Next time you're at the club, I'll take the cherry vanilla, the little guy likes anything plain old chocloate, and the wife is lactose intolerant, so a sorbet, or I have to suffer her farting the whole next day. Got dry ice?


I am extremely lactose intolerant myself and used that as an excuse for the occasional fart while shooting yesterday. Almost in unison, both Jarlicker & StrapOn said that they thought all it took for me to fart was to be breathing.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Nobody ever makes good flavors like "camel toes" or "goose knuckles". Those are two flavors that I would really like to enjoy in ice cream!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Nobody ever makes good flavors like "camel toes" or "goose knuckles". Those are two flavors that I would really like to enjoy in ice cream!!


He's ALIVE - man if you'll find a way to come join us on Thu. again, I'll see what I can do to get you some Camel Toe ice cream. BTW: I think you meant "moose" not "goose" knuckles - at least in Johnston County that would be the case.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> He's ALIVE - man if you'll find a way to come join us on Thu. again, I'll see what I can do to get you some Camel Toe ice cream. BTW: I think you meant "moose" not "goose" knuckles - at least in Johnston County that would be the case.


There ain't no MOOSE in Johnston County!!!! You have a better chance of getting Goose Knuckles.:chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> There ain't no MOOSE in Johnston County!!!! You have a better chance of getting Goose Knuckles.:chortle:


Oh boy, lest I join the ranks of the muted, guess I'll have to "only" post this pix


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I am extremely lactose intolerant myself and used that as an excuse for the occasional fart while shooting yesterday. Almost in unison, both Jarlicker & StrapOn said that they thought all it took for me to fart was to be breathing.


Jarlicker and StrapOn are right about that:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Anything with peanut butter in it has to be good. Jarlicker specifically requested some type of "coffee" ice cream - thus the Cappuccino Crunch
> 
> May have to give consideration to Cookies (Oreos) and Cream as well (in honor of Krystal) :shade:


I Love cookies and cream!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Jarlicker and StrapOn are right about that:set1_rolf2:


Hey - I resemble that remark. 



Krys1313 said:


> I Love cookies and cream!!


And apparently everyone else did as well - first of the 3 gallon containers to be emptied.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*miss having ice cream*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Hey - I resemble that remark.
> 
> 
> 
> And apparently everyone else did as well - first of the 3 gallon containers to be emptied.


I sure wish my system would cooperate and let me eat ice cream again. I sure miss that wonderful taste. But y'all eat enough to make up for what I can't eat


----------

